# Skittles and Gadzooks



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi!
I haven't been on for the past week or two, I went up to QLD for a bit! I set up two boxes in the avairy before I left and Skittles was showing a tad of interest in one. Skittles has always been hostile to the other cocks, so I was pleased to see something when I got back yesterday. 

This morning I came out to say hello to the birds and give scritches as it was dark last night because I got home. Skittles has been going in and out of the box all morning my dad has reported. I took her out to give scritches and cuddles for the first time in 2 weeks and Gadzooks flew of his nut screeching and banging into the wire. I put her back and when I got home this afternoon checked in the box dad said she had been in. 

Most the dirt has been removed (No were to be seen) and a couple feathers wer in the box...Skittles feathers. She hasn't shown a LARGE interest in Gadzookz, but hostility is no-existent. I will try get some pics up, my camera is flat from the pictures I took on the trip. 

I will make this like a breeding journal and try and update whenever possible. I am soo excited and am ready for anything. I am also setting my budgies up, so I am in breeding mode (lol that sounds weird)

Also here is a mutation calculation of the bubs if I get some: (I am pretty sure Gadzooks is split to pearl because his sibling was a pearl)

Motherearl
Father:Cinnamon Split To {X1: Pearl}

male offspring:
50% Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Pearl
50% Cinnamon


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome back Sophie, hope you had a great time in QLD. 

All this breeding happening, I know 2 other breeders that are doing the same thing at the moment. You'll get beautiful babies, good luck, keep us update and lots of pics when you see some eggs/bubs!


----------



## silverflower (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratz! 

I am just wondering if it is an Austrialian thing to not put bedding into the nest box?

I know a lot of birds will put their own bedding (nesting material) into the box, but as far as I know everyone always puts pine shavings (or the like) into the box for cockatiels. The tiels use it to make a "bowl" for the eggs so they don't roll around, and it also holds the heat for the eggs and chicks.

Good luck!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou for the replies 

I do put nesting material in, I have this parrot nesting dirt that keeps the nest warm and allows them to nest. Basically the same as wood shavings. I prefer the dirt though, as it isn't as expensive. All my birds get nesting material..


----------



## silverflower (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, it was just the first time I had heard the term dirt used for nesting material, so I had to ask.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol, Sorry for the confusion :blush:

*Day 2:*
I added pine shavings into the nest as ALL the dirt was out. I took out the other two 'tiels to give the pair some alone time, When I went to put them back Gadzooks sitting on perch outside with shavings near his vent/chest


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If shavings are stuck on him, you either had a broken egg, or the shavings are too fine, and you would need a coarser grade.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, I just meant they were clinging a little to him.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh sorry i haven't updated in agess.

*Day 5:*
I have the greatest news! I looked in today because I haven't checked for eggs in a couple days and...








I don't know when she laid it, and the chances of it being fertile or slim. She hasn't been sitting on it as far as I can see, as in sitting sitting on it. She is in the box most of the time though.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG YAY!  

I hope it's fertile. I'm so excited for you. :excited:


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou!  I am soo excited!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

wow! that is very good news! Hope there is more to come! 

cockatiels do not always sit on the first egg until they have laid a second. this is commonly the case for some of mine, the only difference i can see it making is that the first two hatch on the same day.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

NuttyNu said:


> wow! that is very good news! Hope there is more to come!
> 
> cockatiels do not always sit on the first egg until they have laid a second. this is commonly the case for some of mine, the only difference i can see it making is that the first two hatch on the same day.


!!

A lot of hens do this. I totally forgot to mention it. *doh* I wouldn't worry Sophie, I'd say she's got more on the way, well every 48 hours is it? so you'll see another one soon, and once she's done her clutch she'll start sitting.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah I assumed that is what happened :blush: And I can kinda use my charts for the hatch date, as when budgies lay its 18 to hatch, tiels 19-10. I looked and *if* it hatches it will be about September 10th or so. I just realized something sooo obvious! When i go tback I saw heep of large droppings and I am like WT Heck... Some bird must have problems  And I just realised that was signs of Skittles having an egg! Duhh  

I had to remove Minty as she keep peeking into Skittles nest and Skittles would get aggro. Gadzooks and Dragon were stuck down the bottom of the aviary, because Minty wouldn't let them up. I went to remove her and Gadzooks was trying to get near the box. He and Minty were beaking/biting and he, naturally, froze when I came (He isn't tame) and Minty got a hold of his wing. I know this sounds cruel, but I had to kinda "hit" Minty away to get her off. Gadzooks, isn't hurt, feather are missing though  Gorgeous boy...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the egg. Many times they won't start incubating the egg until they have layed a few.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Day 6:
great news! Gadzooks has been in the box will Skittles all day and she has been tolerating it! Saw them... "doing it" so i am hoping some will be fertile


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 7:*
My aviary looks like no bird inhabits it... Dragon and Minty are in a spare cage and Gadzooks and Skittles never move off the nest  I *think* there may be another egg. Unsure..I saw One in front of Skittles and came back in a min and there was one behind her, but none in front, chances are it just moved


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 8:*
Looked in and DEFINITELY saw two eggies!  I am really excited...I will try and get more picts up!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 10:*
I am assuming there are three eggs now. Skittles came out today and was basically begging to be taken out, so I took her out for a half hour. She loved the hugs and gave me heeps of kisses. She has been eating the dried poo (?) on the nestbox so I put mineral in there and I persuaded her to eat some carrot. She is so fussy, its to hard to eat normal so i boiled it a tinge, then I had to cut it into smal small peices so she woudl eat it! :sigh: Then again, she is a girl


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like they're doing really well! fingers crossed they're all fertile.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou! I am so excited! I hope they are all fertile also !

*Day 11:* 3 eggies now. Now Gadzooks never comes out and Skittles a couple times a day. Gadzooks being a VERY protective daddy and swaying.hissing.lunging when I look in. Skittles just beaks him and it shuts him up  He lives to please her!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I suppose that means daddy's not going to let you take photos?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

nup!  I got a couple, but can't upload them until Tuesday! We have used up nearly all our download credit.  Promise I will upload on Tuesday!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

how are they getting on? Are they still sitting on the eggs?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 17:*
They are getting on fabulous! Both are sitting day and night, but i do see them rarely coming and getting a drink/food. I have photo's on my camera I need to put on, so I will do so tonight!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooo I reckon there's definitely going to be some bubs in them eggs. Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I know! I am crossing my fingers! I REALLY hope I will get some. I don't know how many eggs, but at least 4.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pictures!*

*Day 18:*
No change, both on nest still! From what i an see, eggs are fertile as they look opaque, not dead whit like they would be if infertile
Pictures!!!
Gadzooks puffed up and Skittles just like "Meh':









Skittles being jostled around as Gadzooks is fat and takes all the space up :









Trying to get eggs under as Daddy disturbs them (Eggie under his wing):









Seriously! Just get lost! Most people complain dad's don't protect.parent enough, but seriously,your the opposite!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*eggs are fertile as they look opaque, not dead whit like they would be if infertile*_
*---------------------------------*

It is the opposite. Dense white is fertile


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

oops sorry, my mitsake. Got confused  Well they look white but not opaque. i got it round the wrong way


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Day 19:
*Dances around* 4 days until Egg One is meant to hatch arty:

Gadzooks jumped off, quick snap:


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 21: *
*2 days left!!!*

Very excited, both sitting. Skittles came out and I am a bit concerned about her weight. She has lost 6 grams  She looks skinny. Hopefully Zookie is feeding her...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY. 

Have you been giving them extra food like veggies, pellets, eggs etc? hopefully her weight will up a bit in the next couple of days.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes. They get carrots and I sneaked Skittles some Rice Bubbles, Cheerios and Nutri-grain. I know Gadzooks ate some Weet-bix and Strawberry's, and I think Skittles had a nibble at the strawberry.

I can confirm there is 4 eggs now  They shuffled a bit...Saw 4 eggies, more under them probably  . I will probably tell if a chick is born, either catching them when it's being fed, or hearing squeaking. I really hope Skittles and Zookie cope ok with chicks


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day 26:*
No squeaks yet.  Both are sitting tight.I am trying to keep my hopes up now, second eggie was meant to hatch yesterday. Maybe i am getting this wrong, 'tiel eggs hatch 18-21 days and budgies hatch on the 18th day. I have budgie charts and looked at that, so maybe I am counting a bit early. If first egg hatches it would be today. I am trying to keep my hopes up, as most the time not all the eggs are fertile.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...tiels average around 18 days to hatch. Earlier if the environment is real warm, and later if it is cooler.

Have you candled the eggs? From the pix's from the 4th the one showng appeared infertile.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I did candle one before cranky mum bit me. There is an air bubble at the top, with a dark form around the middle. They are not clear though. Definitely not. They would have been about...15 days old?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Update:
Eggies di not hatch. I took the nest out and candled them...all clear  That is a bit positive I guess, at least they are not dead in shell.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, **** it!

Here's to hoping that next time you'll get some bubs.


----------

